# with low AMH am I silly to be trying IUI?



## lilybird2003 (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone else with low AMH tried  IUI with success?  My AMH is 4 but FSH normal, antral count 5

drawn to an advert about IVF for those over 40 I went to Create Clinic in London ..... I had niggling doubts about the clinic and spoke to somone I very much trust and he added to my doubts so I went to another clinic in London and the consultant said that as I have a child already I can clearly conceive so should try IUI 1st.  I've also had 5 miscarriages, diagnosed as unexplained infertility and now secondary infertility, also told before my child was born that I dont get pregnant often enough to not have a problem....

As it makes no difference where IUI is done, its not a specialised treatment like IVF, I contacted the clinic closest to my home and 4 days before my 1st appt they have sent me an email asking if I really want to continue with the appt given my age!  my head is in a spin, am I shooting £ down the drain trying IUI?


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm worrying about the same. I'm 35 and have AMH of 5.4. Consultant has said to try as I've never been pregnant before so it can work and pretty sure someone on here had a positive with AMH similar to mine.  I am willing to try twice unmedicated, maybe another times medicated and then move to IVF if no positives.  It costs at our clinic nearly $2000 a pop and i expect if we were to move onto IVF we would look into another clinic.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, my amh is 5.4 too. My consultant said there's no reason for iui not to work, based solely on that test result. We've done 3 unmedicated and were now on our 3rd clomid cycle. It's not worked to date but I don't think that's because of my amh level, there's been many women on here with a much lower count that it's worked for. 
This will be our last iui cycle, if this doesn't work we'll be moving on to ivf. 
The odds are much better with ivf but that's up to you only if you want to go straight for that. X


----------

